# Gobbo Spider lord



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

As a kunnin' goblin general I have been quite successful, as I have been trying to mix power gaming with the themed gobbo list, making them viable for tournament play. My lists have included everything from giants to squigs, but as of yet i have not used spider riders or their gigantic counterpart at all. Therefore i have decided I am going to make a Forest goblin themed list (I am still including night goblins as i need fanatics, they are a major part in many of my schemes ; they will be called Spider disciples instead and made to look foresty and spidery, to fit in with theme.) 

Here is my idea of my main combat block, what do you think?

Gobbo Warboss: 191 points
--Gigantic Spider
--Martog's best basha
--horn of urgok
--Warboss Umm's best boss 'At
--LA/S

Spider Disciples (Night Goblins): 215 points
--35 gitz
--HW/S
--3 Spider Berzerkers (Fanatics)
--Tangle Webs (Nets)

This creates a unit with a boss on a semi powerful mount, 3 fanatics, and a good chance of holding if something bad comes, I'd like comments and criticism as always . I know i'll have to use them carefully, as I don't want anything too nasty going at them, but it seems like a powerful-ish enough unit to me.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the fluff you have thought of to justify using them together. I am not too keen on kitted out goblin's personally, when it comes down to it they are still very squishy even with all the gear, but I think you have a good set-up otherwise. I think the horn of urgok is a risky choice, considering the high chance of taking at least 1 wound from it in a 6 turn game.

I would suggest adding a musician and a standard bearer to up your combat performance, perhaps a champion to protect your boss depending on who you face. Though it is quite a points sink as it is so perhaps you aren't keen to add any more to it.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, they already have full command in the paper i wrote it on before, just forgot to type it .

It's more of a theme army anyway, than a tourney army, its meant mostly for the fluff; I'm not really worried about effectiveness with this.

Also I was thinking about taking off the horn and adding kicking boots instead, any thoughts? (only reason i have it is that my main opponent is VC, and is so magic heavy to get anything out of my phase i have to have both bound items and two level twos)

Yeah, I really like the fluff with this too; This tribe of goblins has been lost in the forests since the race was created; and have left the idiotic gods gork and mork (whom they see as having abandoned them), instead worshiping the spider goddess Dhagoria the Poisoner. They are lead by the Spinner Council; a body of seven goblins, three high generals, three spider preachers, and the Arachnid King; He who has become one with the goddess and receives her commands directly.

From her teachings their higher ups have learned much of civilized ways; eating at tables and the "human" way of politics (bribery, poisoning, blackmail), the current Arachnid King must always watch his back, for his queen will not save him; watching them fight amongst themselves amuses her.

There is a (mostly) separate military, state, and religion. 

The military is a drilled, regimented body, consisting of hundreds of thousands of goblins in total, fighting with club, branch, and table leg they lead the way for their world takeover. They are led by a minor council of three high generals (who also have spots on the major council), each commanding many more commanders and they even more troops.

The state of their "country" is led by the Arachnid King himself, and is an organization that oversees both the military and religion. In it are five Overseers; goblins handpicked by the king to enforce his laws. The overseers control hundreds of enforcers, goblins authorized to put on trial (where the enforcer is the judge) anyone he deems "lacking" in faith.

Their religion is led by three Preachers; goblins who have seen the queen herself, and been given strange powers and intelligence (who are also on the major council). They are fanatically devoted to the queen and to her king, unwavering in their loyalties. below them is a disorganized group of thousands of faithful; priests, soothsayers, apothecaries (priests specialized in brewing concoctions from mushrooms and spider venom), fanatical followers of their dark queen.
The religion has within it a minor, disorganized military body as well; the spider disciples, the most righteous faithful; they pick up arms and fight for her till death. Sometimes, before a battle, an apothecary will inject a stimulant into a devotee that will increase his speed and strength to levels unknown to goblins elsewhere. These champions of her cause are then hauled into battle and pushed forward, killing anything that goes into their path in a holy rage.

Recently the goblins of the "spider lands" have gone on a holy crusade toward the heart of the empire, bent on destroying all in their path, and erasing Sigmar (her mortal enemy, he who banished her to the woods) from history.

That's really just brainstorming; other than in this thread i haven't put anything on paper. I figured i might as well share this with you since you liked it.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Kickin' boots would be a good swap I think, much more useful than that horn. If I was your VC opponent I would ignore it and let you blow it as much as you like, knowing it isn't much of a worry and will more than likely help kill your gobbo.

Great fluff, always good to see people investing time in to making a background for their army, perhaps you could post in the homebrew fluff section when you develop it.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Sure, once its ready I'll post it up.
So kicking boots instead. Thanks for the replies Squeek, I think most people on here just ignore goblin related stuff personally .


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Orcs and Goblins are one of the under-represented armies unfortunately, so it can be a bit hit and miss. Same with a few others, but I do try to give feedback when I can.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's just a case of every other army, with the exception of Frenzy, moves where you tell them, and Frenzy has the benefit that outweighs it's negatives.

Animosity just doesn't have that, and the quality of the troops, unfortunately, aren't top notch Tournament armies.

Those who don't go with a Pro-unit spam build and go for character, my hats are off. Or because I've just been called a chav by a certain someone, my Burberry Baseball Cap is off.


----------

